
Tahoe-LAFS encrypted cloud filestorage - pelle
http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs
======
secorp
If you want to know anything more about this system, we are having a get
together at PyCon tonight at 10pm in Room F (thanks warner!) and then
presenting at the RSA Conference at the beginning of March (search the agenda
for "tahoe").

